# Blue line/tape pro flat box help



## Jimmyc (Dec 29, 2014)

Hey fellas,
Been on site for quite a while but never posted. I've been in the trade for 13 yrs but only on the automatic type tools for a little less than a year.
Just need to know why I'm getting a lot of overflow come out the front of my 250mm box.
I assume something is old or worn and don't wanna buy an entire overhaul kit if I don't need it.
Cheers!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Jimmy. Where is the box leaking? Pictures would be very helpful.


----------



## Jimmyc (Dec 29, 2014)

Hey gaz, thanks for the quick reply.
I don't have pics at the moment and not due to use the box for a week or so as I fix as well, easy enough to explain though. 
Box is putting it on the wall/ceiling as good as always, it's just where the compound comes out and goes on the wall, in front of that opening. So if you are running across the wall it starts to build up very quick and needs a quick clean up with the 3 inch or it will start dribbling everywhere. The seals seem fine.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

What colours this box Jimmyc, Blue or yellow?


----------



## Jimmyc (Dec 29, 2014)

It's blue mate


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Pushing to hard or not moving it across the joint fast enough for the pressure you are using


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Jimmyc said:


> It's blue mate


 Ok, Just checking, If it was a yellow tapetech easy clean this can happen but im stumped as to why the tapepro would do this, Only thing I can think of is a badly deformed and worn out blade or skids set all wrong or damaged and bent box somehow? Has the black seal got a split? or whats your system?? Are you boxing over a boxed seam or a hand troweled seam? And are you rough sanding before you coat with this box?


----------



## Jimmyc (Dec 29, 2014)

I just tape with a banjo, hit with a 8 inch of hot mud (Australia) and final with the 10inch. Only sand final coat, it's the way most Aussies do it when using boxes, joins come up good, never have a drama.
The box hasn't had anything new accept blades so maybe it's due for that overhaul. Skids have never been changed, seals seem ok as far as leakage goes.


----------



## Jimmyc (Dec 29, 2014)

fr8train said:


> Pushing to hard or not moving it across the joint fast enough for the pressure you are using



I was thinking maybe I'm pushing too hard, but if I don't it won't spread and if I mix thinner it spills out of the box.

Will try running it quicker for sure, that sounds like it could be it.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Then move faster! Lol


----------



## Jimmyc (Dec 29, 2014)

Haha, any excuse to go faster is good


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry Jimmy I can't quite understand where the mud is coming out. If it is between the brass blade holder and the box body replace the blade holder. If it is over the plate near the throat move faster.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jimmyc (Dec 29, 2014)

Hey gaz,
Yeah it's the one you said go faster, thanks bud


----------

